
Hive Mind A.I. Forecasts Tech Trends (TechCrunch) - Cortexia
http://techcrunch.com/2016/06/09/unu-set-to-forecast-tech-trends-after-accurate-oscars-kentucky-derby-predictions/
======
mtgx
How is this AI? Sounds more like a prediction market?

~~~
Cortexia
Most A.I. technologies emulate the biology of Neurological Intelligence. This
A.I. technology emulates the biology of Swarm Intelligence.

A swarm is unlike a market and has been shown to outperform. The reason is
that a market is sequential, subject to momentum and bubbles. A swarm is
parallel, all the participating agents converging on answers in synchrony.

As I understand it, that is why biologists look at swarms as "emergent
intelligence" that acts like a super-organism. The UNU technology creates such
a system for humans, by enabling the real-time feedback loops artificially.

